# Reduction of peri-umbilical hernia



## aguelfi (Sep 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell what they would use to code a reduction of peri-umbilical hernia at the bedside.  I don't see a specific code to support what was done and I'm thinking it's included in the E&M code.  What do others think?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 19, 2008)

*Can you post the note?*

Can you post the scrubbed procedure note?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 22, 2008)

If all the physician did was manually reduce it at the bedside then yes it would just be included in the e&m code.


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks.


----------

